# Poll: Mad Men or Breaking Bad?



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So now that summer time is upon us, I plan to catch up on stuff, but these two series are on my list to watch. As I want to intersperse a few movies in there (as well as Big Brother and possibly Glass Houses), I'm not sure if I will have time to do TWO complete series of shows. I've already gotten through 4 or 5 episodes of Mad Men (getting better, but still isn't REALLY grabbing me) and I started to record the Breaking Bad replay that started over the weekend.

So, if you only had time to watch one, which would it be, Breaking Bad or Mad Men?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Not even close - Breaking Bad. 

Breaking Bad is one of the best TV shows ever - maybe the best. Mad Men is just a good show.

And if Mad Men is a little slow for you, you won't have that problem with Breaking Bad.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I have only seen the first season of Breaking Bad. Based on their first seasons, I'd go with Mad Men. However, the hype around Breaking Bad only picks up more and more steam so I can only assume that it gets better and better and therefore my assessment is not worth the pixels it is occupying.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Not even close - Breaking Bad.
> 
> Breaking Bad is one of the best TV shows ever - maybe the best. Mad Men is just a good show...


...Comparing apples to oranges...not a fair comparison. Two TOTALLY different types of shows.

I wouldn't call _*Mad Men*_ "just a good show"...it's MUCH better than a "good" show....just not the high standard of BB, nor the same type of program.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Whichever one you like better. Ya do that


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd go Breaking Bad over Mad Men

BB is just flat out awesome, while MM is very good.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

tivoboyjr said:


> Not even close - Breaking Bad.
> 
> Breaking Bad is one of the best TV shows ever - maybe the best. Mad Men is just a good show.
> .


:up:
This x 1000


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Breaking Bad.

While I like Mad Men, I'm only on season 2.

I watched Breaking Bad by renting the discs, so i had 4 episodes at a time, and when I watched one, I wanted to watch the next, and then the next.

Now that I'm caught up it's hard to only have one a week.

Doesn't really happen with Mad Men.

Maybe because each episode is more self contained then Breaking Bad, but still...

-smak-


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't choose. 

I would definitely drop BB (which I do like), movies, whatever to make room for both of these.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd choose Breaking Bad. And based on some of the comments I've seen you make, I think you'll like Breaking Bad better.

Having said that, I LOVE both of these shows, but they're very, very different. Both are extremely well written and well produced, but they're almost polar opposites in terms of the type of show. BB is an intense, in-your-face thriller that just continues to get darker and darker. MM is a period piece that's all about character development and subtlety and nuance. 

You really can't go wrong with either one, but given that BB is about to start its 5th season, you can hurry and watch the first four seasons and then watch the 5th season in real time. MM just completed it's 5th season and the 6th won't be starting until 2013, so there's no real hurry to catch up with MM right now.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Not even close - Breaking Bad.
> 
> Breaking Bad is one of the best TV shows ever - maybe the best. Mad Men is just a good show.
> 
> And if Mad Men is a little slow for you, you won't have that problem with Breaking Bad.


I agree. Mad Men doesn't get any "faster".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd choose Breaking Bad. And based on some of the comments I've seen you make, I think you'll like Breaking Bad better.
> 
> Having said that, I LOVE both of these shows, but they're very, very different. Both are extremely well written and well produced, but they're almost polar opposites in terms of the type of show. BB is an intense, in-your-face thriller that just continues to get darker and darker. MM is a period piece that's all about character development and subtlety and nuance.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with either one, but given that BB is about to start its 5th season, you can hurry and watch the first four seasons and then watch the 5th season in real time. MM just completed it's 5th season and the 6th won't be starting until 2013, so there's no real hurry to catch up with MM right now.


I think that's what I'm planning...but...crap...I only got the pilot recorded and the rest didn't record. I had the DVR set to record only 1st run, so it didn't pick up the rest. I fixed this and it should start picking up the rest, but I'm sure I missed a few. Is BB available on Netflix streaming?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

both are great shows. I'd watch MM during the summer and keep BB for winter when I am cooped up inside and want a marathon.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I think that's what I'm planning...but...crap...I only got the pilot recorded and the rest didn't record. I had the DVR set to record only 1st run, so it didn't pick up the rest. I fixed this and it should start picking up the rest, but I'm sure I missed a few. Is BB available on Netflix streaming?


Yes it is on Netflix streaming. Don't skip any episodes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched part of episode 1 of BB before I fell asleep so I will have to rewatch. Also watched another episode of MM before that (slower than the previous two episodes). They did bleep out the bad words on BB.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

When does BB's new season start? I'm finding conflicting info on the tubes and I have new DVRs so I don't have a SP set.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

classicX said:


> When does BB's new season start? I'm finding conflicting info on the tubes and I have new DVRs so I don't have a SP set.


July 15.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

classicX said:


> When does BB's new season start? I'm finding conflicting info on the tubes and I have new DVRs so I don't have a SP set.


Everything I've seen says 7/15. Who is saying otherwise?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I saw one website saying July 9 - don't remember who.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Gadzooks, now it sounds like I need to check out Breaking Bad. How many seasons do they have behind them.

I just finished Season 2 of Mad Men last night. I figure I'll have S3 and S4 done sometime next week. Really loving the show. I only discovered it when S5 began...watched one ep and decided I really needed to go back and start at the beginning. Glad I did.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The correct answer is Mad Men *and* Breaking Bad.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

David Platt said:


> The correct answer is Mad Men *and* Breaking Bad.


Yes, but Breaking Bad first!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> The correct answer is Mad Men *and* Breaking Bad.


Well I will finish both eventually (assuming I like them), but I only have a limited amount of time....so I need to prioritize. I think what I might wind up doing is watching Mad Men earlier in the evening since I feel "safe" watching it (so far a few episodes in) with my 13 year old walking in and out of the room while BB seems to be more adult visually. So maybe I will get through both, not sure yet.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I've never seen Mad Men so I can't compare, but I've been watching Breaking Bad since season 1. At that time, I thought that it was a good show, I'll keep watching.

Then season 2 blew my mind. Then season 3 blew my mind. Then season 4 blew my mind. Now I'm wondering why they are starting Season 5 (the final season) so late because it feels like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

classicX said:


> I've never seen Mad Men so I can't compare, but I've been watching Breaking Bad since season 1. At that time, I thought that it was a good show, I'll keep watching.
> 
> Then season 2 blew my mind. Then season 3 blew my mind. Then season 4 blew my mind. Now I'm wondering why they are starting Season 5 (the final season) so late because it feels like I've been waiting forever.


The time between season 3-4 was brutal. They had started in March for the previous 2 seasons then 4 they started in July. This season is July too so it's actually less time than we waited last year.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And the delay between to the start of this season of MM was pretty bad, too...



photoshopgrl said:


> Yes, but Breaking Bad first!


Absolutely


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would say BB first just because it has a new season coming up and Mad Men just finished theirs. 

I am starting to watch it again so I can get caught up for the new season.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

So, I'll start out by admitting I'm not really answering the question, not exactly.....

1a. Game of Thrones
1b. Justified
2. Mad Men
3. Breaking Bad

That makes my answer, if I were really answering the question, Mad Men.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

The correct answer is *The Wire*.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I like Mad Men better. To me Breaking Bad is like a really bad car wreck, I feel bad watching it (violence and subject matter), but I can't look away.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DeDondeEs said:


> To me Breaking Bad is like a really bad car wreck, I feel bad watching it (violence and subject matter), but I can't look away.


Now see I don't feel this way about Breaking Bad.... however, that is pretty much exactly how I felt about Oz.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> So, I'll start out by admitting I'm not really answering the question, not exactly.....
> 
> 1a. Game of Thrones
> 1b. Justified
> ...


Yes on GoT 
Justified - watched a few episodes and was bored with it...sorry, that's not on my list
Mad Men / Breaking Bad in the process

Finished watching BB S1E1 last night. Can't say I'm hooked, it was ok, but it's one episode, and since many say it's really good, I'll keep watching. One question:



Spoiler



I'm still unclear why the main character all of a sudden decided to become a meth dealer. It seems like a reach to me that he goes from finding out he's dying to all of a sudden deciding to sell meth. Do they explain further why?



On 7th episode of Mad Men (Red in the Face). It's still not grabbing me, but, I am still enjoying the early 60s culture stuff. Wife and I have a running game on how many cigarettes they light up per episode. I think we might start adding in how many drinks too. It's amazing any of these people lived past 50 in those days considering the amount of booze and smokes they took. BTW...Don's wife Betty (January Jones) is a knockout!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh I should add. The language bleeps, especially on BB are REALLY annoying. First of all these recordings are mostly overnight, so what's the big deal of having the language? Second, on a show like BB about meth dealers, the language is important. At one point in ep 1 it appeared that every other word was bleeped out. I know some of you were saying the recent BB thread about these reruns, that they have done the same thing on Netflix...is that the case? if it's not so, I might just kill my SP for BB on AMC and watch via Netflix.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Oh I should add. The language bleeps, especially on BB are REALLY annoying. First of all these recordings are mostly overnight, so what's the big deal of having the language? Second, on a show like BB about meth dealers, the language is important. At one point in ep 1 it appeared that every other word was bleeped out. I know some of you were saying the recent BB thread about these reruns, that they have done the same thing on Netflix...is that the case? if it's not so, I might just kill my SP for BB on AMC and watch via Netflix.


I think it's the same on Netflix. :down:
If you want it uncensored, torrents or buying the bluray I fear.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

For me, (non sci-fi dramas)

1. The Shield
2. The Wire
3. Breaking Bad
4. The Sopranos
5. Mad Men
(7. Justified; 9. Game of Thrones)

Edited my list beyond 5 because I found I was subconsciously punishing shows for daring to last longer than my interest in them did (Hey there, 24).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My vote goes to Breaking Bad. Stuff happens on that show.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still unclear why the main character all of a sudden decided to become a meth dealer. It seems like a reach to me that he goes from finding out he's dying to all of a sudden deciding to sell meth. Do they explain further why?





Spoiler



He has a wife, a handicapped son and a new baby on the way. They are broke (he works two jobs). He has a terminal illness and sees meth as a way to make some money to help his family when he is gone.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

max99 said:


> Steveknj said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry for the spoiler but I have to add to what max99 said ......



Spoiler



Not just a way to make money but a way to make a TON of money in a very short period of time so his family is set nicely when he dies, which he believes will be very soon.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Spoiler



I got nothing to say, but there were so many of these hidden comments, I just had to add one more....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I want to know how Max and Betts added comments inside the previous person's quotes and then didn't add anything to the new message. I thought the forum software wouldn't allow you to post something without new content in the body of the post.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I want to know how Max and Betts added comments inside the previous person's quotes and then didn't add anything to the new message. I thought the forum software wouldn't allow you to post something without new content in the body of the post.


I have no idea what I did, but edited the post to be clearer that I'm responding to Steve's spoiler question.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd choose Breaking Bad. And based on some of the comments I've seen you make, I think you'll like Breaking Bad better.
> 
> Having said that, I LOVE both of these shows, but they're very, very different. Both are extremely well written and well produced, but they're almost polar opposites in terms of the type of show. BB is an intense, in-your-face thriller that just continues to get darker and darker. MM is a period piece that's all about character development and subtlety and nuance.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with either one, but given that BB is about to start its 5th season, you can hurry and watch the first four seasons and then watch the 5th season in real time. MM just completed it's 5th season and the 6th won't be starting until 2013, so there's no real hurry to catch up with MM right now.


great summary - as if i wrote it myself 

i'd also do breaking bad since you can catch up and watch the new season in july while you have another year or so until mad men returns. but both are must see TV.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Sorry for the spoiler but I have to add to what max99 said ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I got all that, but the leap he made from average middle aged guy trying to make ends meet, to dying and going into an illegal activity happens without explanation. It's just speculated. I guess that's enough, but from the first 30 minutes of the show, you have no inkling that he's even contemplating doing something illegal. At least he doesn't seem like the type. Minor quibble I suppose, it just seemed a bit odd to me that he took that leap like that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> great summary - as if i wrote it myself
> 
> i'd also do breaking bad since you can catch up and watch the new season in july while you have another year or so until mad men returns. but both are must see TV.


I have a DVR, doesn't matter to me when I watch, does it?  I could just add the new season in with all the other episodes I recorded and watch them all when I can. I don't think I'll have the time to catch up on either series before July anyway, so it's a moot point. That's the point of this thread, since my time is limited, which to concentrate on


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> * SPOILER *


Not sure why we're spoilerizing this, since it's you we want to prevent from being spoiled, but


Spoiler



it's been a long time since I saw the pilot, but IIRC, when Walt is doing the ride along with Hank, doesn't Hank basically tell him there is a ton of money to be made from meth? Then Walt sees this screwup kid he used to teach in school is now the target of the DEA, and he realizes that he's worked hard at two legitimate jobs and been respectable and he's got nothing to show for it. Meanwhile, this punk kid who couldn't even pass high school chemistry is making tons of money doing something that Walt knows he could do much better. Couple that with a short life expectancy and suddenly, it starts to make sense that Walt would view meth as a relatively quick and easy way to build up a nest egg to provide for his wife and kid when he's gone.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got all that, but the leap he made from average middle aged guy trying to make ends meet, to dying and going into an illegal activity happens without explanation. It's just speculated. I guess that's enough, but from the first 30 minutes of the show, you have no inkling that he's even contemplating doing something illegal. At least he doesn't seem like the type. Minor quibble I suppose, it just seemed a bit odd to me that he took that leap like that.


Well not really...



Spoiler



He's a science teacher and a chemistry brainiac. His brother in law is DEA. He was offered a ride along, which he didn't really have any interest in at first but I do think that triggered his curiosity after he was told by the Dr he was dying. Then on the ride along he spots Jesse and I think it all fell into place nicely. I never felt like it came out of left field.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure why we're spoilerizing this, since it's you we want to prevent from being spoiled, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





photoshopgrl said:


> Well not really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, Walt isn't just an average guy. He's a guy who's a chemistry genius and who is desperate, and he sees an opportunity and sees that the people making meth are idiots and knows he could easily do it better and more efficiently. The show emphasizes how consumed Walt is with money (meaning they're broke and he hates that he'll leave his family with nothing but debt), and that he has no other answers (he's a part-time lackey at a car wash being made fun of by his students). Also, the idea came to him while watching the newscast at the birthday party showing all of the meth money. He then agrees to go on the ride along and then sees Pinkman, a known loser, doing this and then he gets really intrigued. Sure it all fell into place, but each step makes sense.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Walt isn't just an average guy. He's a guy who's a chemistry genius and who is desperate, and he sees an opportunity and sees that the people making meth are idiots and knows he could easily do it better and more efficiently. The show emphasizes how consumed Walt is with money (meaning they're broke and he hates that he'll leave his family with nothing but debt), and that he has no other answers (he's a part-time lackey at a car wash being made fun of by his students). *Also, the idea came to him while watching the newscast at the birthday party showing all of the meth money. *He then agrees to go on the ride along and then sees Pinkman, a known loser, doing this and then he gets really intrigued. Sure it all fell into place, but each step makes sense.





Spoiler



The newscast is what I missed, and probably the clue that he's seeing that there's money to be made. Like I said, I fell asleep duing my first watch and rewatched from 30 minutes in, where I THOUGHT I fell asleep. I guess I fell asleep sooner


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

I have seen
Thru season three and love this show.I never lose interest llike I sometimes do wig mad men.my wife feels the opposite.she gets seconds


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't agree with recommending Justified over these two. I've only seen one season of BB but it was better than everything in Justified so far. I like Justified and all, but it's not in the same league as these shows.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TAsunder said:


> Can't agree with recommending Justified over these two. I've only seen one season of BB but it was better than everything in Justified so far. I like Justified and all, but it's not in the same league as these shows.


I would put Breaking Bad far above all other shows. For me, my top shows would look something like this:

Breaking Bad

Game of Thrones

Justified
Boardwalk Empire
Mad Men
Vampire Diaries
Once Upon a Time
Fringe
Sons of Anarchy
Dexter


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I would put Breaking Bad far above all other shows. For me, my top shows would look something like this:
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> ...


Ooh, that looks like fun! I want to play, too, but I've got to think about it a little. That topic would be worthy of a new thread.

PSG, have you seen The Shield or The Wire?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

all the spoiler tags. I can't tell if they are Mad Men spoilers (which wouldn't be an issue for me) or if they are BB spoilers (which WOULD be an issue)


I've seen every episode of Mad Men. I like it a lot. I've seen just the pilot of Breaking Bad so far. I liked that. I will try my damnedest to watch it all before July 15th, but I don't think that will happen. 


The shows are obviously pretty different. Set in different times with very different subject matter. Right now, I can't say I prefer one over the other. Maybe when I get through a lot more BB, I will be able to.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The poll question is like taking a poll about choosing one or the other: your favorite dinner or your favorite dessert.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

getreal said:


> The poll question is like taking a poll about choosing one or the other: your favorite dinner or your favorite dessert.


He's asking if you had to pick one, which would it be. Some people like Ginger, while others prefer Mary Ann.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

My list of my favorite TV shows, limited to the drama category. If we're making it an all-inclusive list, I'd have a bunch of comedies on there, too.

Breaking Bad

The Wire

The Shield

Lost

Game of Thrones

The Sopranos
Mad Men

Justified
Twin Peaks (I know it had its problems, but it's the first show that hit me the way the rest on this list did)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> all the spoiler tags. I can't tell if they are Mad Men spoilers (which wouldn't be an issue for me) or if they are BB spoilers (which WOULD be an issue)


They're about stuff that happens in the pilot of Breaking Bad, so once you've seen the pilot, you should be able to read the spoilers above without ruining anything.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

tivoboyjr said:


> PSG, have you seen The Shield or The Wire?


I have not seen either of them. I know, I know!



tivoboyjr said:


> My list of my favorite TV shows, limited to the drama category. If we're making it an all-inclusive list, I'd have a bunch of comedies on there, too.


I was just listing my favorites that are currently airing. (dramas only) The list would be far too long if it were all shows, all genres.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> They're about stuff that happens in the pilot of Breaking Bad, so once you've seen the pilot, you should be able to read the spoilers above without ruining anything.


in that case, I COULD read them.. And maybe even comment.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I want to know how Max and Betts added comments inside the previous person's quotes and then didn't add anything to the new message. I thought the forum software wouldn't allow you to post something without new content in the body of the post.


Magic. Pure magic.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think it's the same on Netflix. :down:
> If you want it uncensored, torrents or buying the bluray I fear.


Try iTunes, that's how I get BB and MM, as all I have is basic cable.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I would put Breaking Bad far above all other shows. For me, my top shows would look something like this:
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> ...


I'm showing my age, my top shows are

Mad Men
Breaking Bad
Survivor
Amazing Race
NCIS
60 Minutes
Person of Interest
Letterman


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brianric said:


> Try iTunes, that's how I get BB and MM, as all I have is basic cable.


AMC is on basic cable.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> AMC is on basic cable.


Not with Comcast in south New Jersey. I have limited basic.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I had NO interest in watching Breaking Bad. The only reason I gave it shot is because of people on this forum always saying such wonderful things about it. I am VERY glad I listened to them. This show is probably the best television show....ever.

It took me three tries to get through the pilot. I just wasn't feeling it. Once I finally made it past the pilot it got much better. They are four seasons in and they have managed to improve the quality with each season. Can't wait for season 5.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So watched S1 EP2 on Netflix streaming. Don't know if scenes were cut out, but I doubt it. Language was uncensored and there was naked man-buttage. So I think I will watch there for now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ....there was naked man-buttage....


........


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched S1EP3 of BB. So far, it's not grabbing me. At least I found EP3 kind of boring with the only real payoff at the very end. I'll stick with it, since the consensus here is it gets better.

Also finished S1EP8 of Mad Men, and it's really starting to grab me.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Watched S1EP3 of BB. So far, it's not grabbing me. At least I found EP3 kind of boring with the only real payoff at the very end. I'll stick with it, since the consensus here is it gets better.
> 
> Also finished S1EP8 of Mad Men, and it's really starting to grab me.


I had basically the same experience. I ended up giving up on BB at about ep 6 or so, because it really just wasn't holding my interest.

I went through MM as fast as my wife would watch episodes though.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm halfway through season 2 of BB and still would pick mad men over it. I am still enjoying it a lot but have yet to have the sort of reaction to it that would make me even consider putting it at or near The Wire; yet a lot of people with good taste do just that. We'll see...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Watch both.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I would put Breaking Bad far above all other shows. For me, my top shows would look something like this:
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> ...


After reading your posts about GoT Iam surprised BB beats GoT.I love both, bou GoT wins by a hair.That said ,Icant wait for July 15.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Watched S1EP3 of BB. So far, it's not grabbing me. At least I found EP3 kind of boring with the only real payoff at the very end. I'll stick with it, since the consensus here is it gets better.
> 
> Also finished S1EP8 of Mad Men, and it's really starting to grab me.


It took some time for me to like it. I really only watched because of the posts on here. I'm not exactly sure when I was hooked but I definitely am!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

S01E05 was my "no going back" point. I'm on S04E03 note and it's going to be tortuous to have to go week by week in July!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steverm2 said:


> After reading your posts about GoT Iam surprised BB beats GoT.I love both, bou GoT wins by a hair.That said ,Icant wait for July 15.


Oh I absolutely love love love GoT but IMO Breaking Bad is the best show I've ever watched. Maybe by the time they both finish airing, I might have them closer together if GoT keeps up the momentum.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Robin said:


> S01E05 was my "no going back" point. I'm on S04E03 note and it's going to be tortuous to have to go week by week in July!


The end of Season 1 Episode 2 is where they had me. If you remember what happened then you should know why.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Almost at the end of season three,gotta hurry!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh I absolutely love love love GoT but IMO Breaking Bad is the best show I've ever watched. Maybe by the time they both finish airing, I might have them closer together if GoT keeps up the momentum.


Neither of these shows, compares in any way to any of the following in the best show category:

Seinfeld
The Sopranos
Lost
Deadwood
Terriers (for the one season it was on)

Game of Thrones is close, but it's only two seasons in.

Mad Men and Breaking Bad, from what I've seen so far are not close.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Neither of these shows, compares in any way to any of the following in the best show category:
> 
> Seinfeld
> The Sopranos
> ...


Well I have yet to watch Deadwood and I didn't watch Terriers but there is no way ho how the other 3 are better than Breaking Bad IMO. Good thing we are all entitled, eh?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Neither of these shows, compares in any way to any of the following in the best show category:
> 
> Seinfeld
> The Sopranos
> ...


I couldn't disagree more. I love Seinfeld, Lost, The Sopranos and Terriers but none of those shows even come close to the greatness that is Breaking Bad.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I love Seinfeld, Lost, The Sopranos and Terriers but none of those shows even come close to the greatness that is Breaking Bad.


It remains to be seen. After 3 episodes I am less than impressed. But we'll see, it's still pretty early in. But it will take a LOT to put it above any of those.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I voted for BB. I watched 3-4 episodes of MM and found it boring. I sometimes think about giving it a second chance. I've got a backlog a mile long. So, we'll see if I ever get to it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I am the one who knocks!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

i've been watching both on netflix.... 

i watch 2 episodes of one, then 2 of the other.... and just switch back and forth.... 

i like both, but Breaking Bad is phenomenal.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Finished ep 10 of MM, a boring episode to me, but I have found that a lot of these are hit and miss. Still intrigued by the time period.

Stuck on ep3 of BB. I'm finding that I just don't really have the burning desire to keep watching. So I think for now, that it's going on the back burner. I have 30 something eps saved up on my DVR so I'll get to them eventually.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Almost to the end of season 3 of BB. I think it is still a smidge behind Mad Men. Both are worth watching. Neither are likely to ever approach the top 3-5 all time for me.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

robojerk said:


> Watch both.


I finished Breaking bad a few weeks back.

And just finished game of thrones this past weekend.

I'm gonna start Mad Men very soon. Will probably catch up with Continuum first then start Mad Men by this weekend.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

TAsunder said:


> Almost to the end of season 3 of BB. I think it is still a smidge behind Mad Men. Both are worth watching. Neither are likely to ever approach the top 3-5 all time for me.


What are those top 3-5?

I've realized I've missed a lot of good shows, so playing some catch up. If it's worth watching, maybe I'll queue it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BradJW said:


> What are those top 3-5?
> 
> I've realized I've missed a lot of good shows, so playing some catch up. If it's worth watching, maybe I'll queue it.


Well for me #1 is The Wire and #2 is Deadwood. After that it's kind of murky. I would argue for #3 being Band of Brothers but it depends on whether it is allowed on the list semantically. Also on the list is Game of Thrones, also controversial due to only having two short seasons so far.

I would argue that Arrested Development, Babylon 5, Dragnet, and The Simpsons are next but I am less firm on all of those. I feel they all are the model of their genre even if they might not hold up as well these days. After that would be shows like Mad Men and Breaking Bad which are very, very good shows. On the other hand I'd rather watch Mad Men and Breaking Bad for the first time again over all but Arrested Development. So in that regard maybe they tie for #5 or #6?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks!

Always looking for more to watch.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I have not seen Breaking Bad yet, but we just finished the first season of Mad Men last night and are really enjoying it. My friend loaned us the first few seasons on DVD so we will be watching it all summer!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Last week I finished watching Seasons 1 through 4 of Mad Men and I am so bummed! I miss it so much.  

Waiting for Season 5 to either come to reruns or to DVD, since I don't have 'on demand' anymore since I switched my old Tivos out for the new ones that use a cable card instead of a cable box.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

It's hard for me to compare the two shows. I've watched _Mad Men _since the very beginning (well, we watched S1 right before S2 started, and have watched it as it aired since then), but I've only started watching _Breaking Bad_ this summer. They are just *so* different. _Mad Men_ is more of a slow burn, a character study heavy with theme and sybolism. _Breaking Bad_ is more of a roller coaster, and because of that has more "Holy $&%!" moments. But both are excellent shows that I would easily place in my list of favorite all-time dramas.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Just started watching season 1 of BB.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched a couple of more episodes of BB over the weekend. Most of the way through S1 now



Spoiler



Just finished the one with the intervention and the guy in the dollar bill outfit



Still not getting the love. I'm starting to think that maybe this just isn't my type of show. I'll stick with it at least through S1 and go from there. While I'm not in love with Mad Men either, I find it a lot more interesting than BB, mostly for it being a period piece that fascinates me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Watched a couple of more episodes of BB over the weekend. Most of the way through S1 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say if you're past the first 5 episodes and aren't sold, I don't see it selling you by the end of the season. Sad.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have to say if you're past the first 5 episodes and aren't sold, I don't see it selling you by the end of the season. Sad.


Why sad? We all have different tastes. I'm sure there's some shows I love that you just don't get into.

I think BB is an ok show, but certainly not a must see for me. I'll probably still watch when I find time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Why sad? We all have different tastes. I'm sure there's some shows I love that you just don't get into.
> 
> I think BB is an ok show, but certainly not a must see for me. I'll probably still watch when I find time.


It makes me sad because I was hoping you would love it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm going to watch Breaking Bad because of this thread (and TCF recommendation in general). I have not seen great reviews about a show here since LOST (again, Thank you TCF for turning me on to that show!).

I'll watch season 1 this weekend since it's only 7 shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Watched a couple of more episodes of BB over the weekend. Most of the way through S1 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably already know this, but S1 was a little rocky and was cut short due to the writer's strike. S2 really hits the ground running. If you get through S1, I'd highly recommend giving the first couple episodes of S2 a try before you bail. If you still aren't sold, then feel free to give it up.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have to say if you're past the first 5 episodes and aren't sold, I don't see it selling you by the end of the season. Sad.


It took about 5 episodes of BB for me to be hooked. I kept at it because although we all have different tastes, I knew there had to be something about the series for so many positive reviews.

I'm at the end of Season 2 and really enjoy it and plan to keep a Seasons Pass.

I don't think I could watch BB live (with commercials) though. There are some "character study" parts that bore me and if there were commercials, I would probably get involved in something and not return. This is when my JB Apple TV is coming in handy. I don't have to record the reruns.

(FWIW, it is not like I force myself to "eat my peas" just because everyone says it is good though. I can't bring myself to watch Mad Men no matter how many people praise it.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> You probably already know this, but S1 was a little rocky and was cut short due to the writer's strike. S2 really hits the ground running. If you get through S1, I'd highly recommend giving the first couple episodes of S2 a try before you bail. If you still aren't sold, then feel free to give it up.


I'll probably watch the whole series, if for nothing else, to discuss it here . I don't hate it, I do kind of like it. But I don't love it. Perhaps you're right and it will kick into high gear S2 and my opinion will change. The show does have a track record, so this isn't like some new show that I gave up on after a few episodes not knowing if it will get better or not, such as P&R.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I personally disagree about Season 1 not being great. Maybe it was just me but by the end of Episode 2 I was hooked and it only got better and better over the seasons.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I couldn't wait and watched episode 1 of season 1 of BB. I loved it. I will revise my schedule and watch the rest of season 1 tonight instead of this weekend!

I had no idea it was Hal from Malcolm in the Middle. I really like the actor.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I couldn't wait and watched episode 1 of season 1 of BB. I loved it. I will revise my schedule and watch the rest of season 1 tonight instead of this weekend!
> 
> I had no idea it was Hal from Malcolm in the Middle. I really like the actor.


By Season 2 you'll forget all about Hal! He'll forever be Walter White now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Funny, I thought of him as Whatley, the dentist from Seinfeld


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Finished Season 2.

I couldn't find S2E12 on stream so I paid the $1.99 for that one show. Excellent. On to Season 3.

Giancarlo Esposito & Bob Odenkirk are both excellent additions to the show.



Spoiler



That scene with where Walter and Jesse was threatening the attorney was so predictable. I was alone watching so I talked at the screen, "Hire him -- that scumbag won't refuse to rep you.".


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I personally disagree about Season 1 not being great. Maybe it was just me but by the end of Episode 2 I was hooked and it only got better and better over the seasons.


We watched live (well via Amazon downloads) from episode 1, and I feel I was pretty hooked from then, although I have had a hard time convincing many friends to watch it. I remember reading a preview of it that said it was like Weeds if it was directed by the Coen Brothers, which sounded pretty good to me. Hard to believe that it's actually much better than that.

Personally I put it in my top 2 shows, with Deadwood probably getting the nod by a hair, although that might change once BB finishes up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Let's be clear about S1. I'm not saying it was bad, not by a long shot. I was hooked after the pilot. But the overall storyline in S1 was kind I disjointed and then just abruptly ended due to the writer's strike. Beginning with S2, I believe the season-long plots were much better planned and executed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched 2 more eps of Mad Men, one ep to go until the end of S1. The stuff that goes on in the office, for those of you old enough to remember it or was there, was that common of that era or is this just WAY over the top?


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

I just started watching Breaking Bad recently also. I finished S3 E3 last night and I absolutely love this show. Can't wait to watch the next episode.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I have watched most (started and stopped after 2 eps a while back) of the first 3 season of BB on Netflix over the last couple of weeks. I understand season 4 is coming to Nexflix on July 15th as well. So, watch season 4. Record season 5. Almost perfect timing. I wonder how long it will take me to catch up.

I really like both shows and agree with a lot of the commentary. I did watch Mad Men on borrowed DVD's and do like that much better than even fast forwarding through commercials.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

If you want to catch up on S4 faster, AMC is re-airing the entire show in order right now. They are on their second run-through, and I believe that they start S4 on Monday 7/9.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If you want to catch up on S4 faster, AMC is re-airing the entire show in order right now. They are on their second run-through, and I believe that they start S4 on Monday 7/9.


I have all but one episode recorded now on my DVR. While I can watch on Netflix without commercials and WITH language, the sound and picture quality is better on my DVR.

I'm watching Mad Men on Netflix though. I missed all but a few of the episodes on the last run through on AMC.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If you want to catch up on S4 faster, AMC is re-airing the entire show in order right now. They are on their second run-through, and I believe that they start S4 on Monday 7/9.


Great. Thanks. I got them.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If you want to catch up on S4 faster, AMC is re-airing the entire show in order right now. They are on their second run-through, and I believe that they start S4 on Monday 7/9.


Thanks!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Here's my progression. I'm in the "Season 1 wasn't as good as the others; stick to it and it gets better and better" camp.

Season 1 - Like a moderate amount
Season 2 - Like a lot
Season 3 - Great show
Season 4 [in progress] - Great show

There is no way that this show will ever break into my top 3 but it's certainly among my favorite shows. I'd place it ahead of Mad Men at the moment.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Finished S1 of Mad Men, last episode was a little slow but great payoff at the end.

Watched S1E6 of Breaking Bad. This was the first episode I really loved!!



Spoiler



I screamed out heck yea!! when he walked into the drug dealer with the fake meth and blew the place up. That was just awesome. While not yet hooked, this was a step in the right direction!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am trying to get my neighbor hooked. I told him to watch just one episode and see what he thinks. He said "but haven't you already watched it?" I told him, that I would gladly rewatch it with him, it's just that good.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i got my girlfriend to start breaking bad this past weekend (finally).. she called in sick to work yesterday and today and is already on season 3


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Finished S1 of Mad Men, last episode was a little slow but great payoff at the end.
> 
> Watched S1E6 of Breaking Bad. This was the first episode I really loved!!
> 
> ...


BB definitely gets darker. Not sure when it really started happening, if it was end of S1 or in S2, but it does.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

robbhimself said:


> i got my girlfriend to start breaking bad this past weekend (finally).. she called in sick to work yesterday and today and is already on season 3


It sounds like you got her to start breaking bad by getting her to start Breaking Bad.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

betts4 said:


> I told him, that I would gladly rewatch it with him, it's just that good.


Breaking Bad is very re-watchable. I've re-watched each previous season prior to watching each new season. It's almost as re-watchable as Firefly though Firefly has a lot of comedic elements mixed in with the drama which really helps re-watchability, then again Firefly only had 14 episodes and i can almost watch it on a continuous loop.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm almost done with Season 3 of BB... have been watching on Netflix streaming... anyone know how it works as far as getting season 4 available? any plans for netflix to stream season 4? 

same question with Mad Men, there are only 4 seasons of mad men... i think they just aired season 6?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> I'm almost done with Season 3 of BB... have been watching on Netflix streaming... anyone know how it works as far as getting season 4 available? any plans for netflix to stream season 4?
> 
> same question with Mad Men, there are only 4 seasons of mad men... i think they just aired season 6?


Rumors are that S4 will be streaming on Netflix this weekend. Saw that somewhere. Of course, if you taken my advice earlier, AMC has been re-airing the entire series for the last month or so, and started with S4 again yesterday.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> I'm almost done with Season 3 of BB... have been watching on Netflix streaming... anyone know how it works as far as getting season 4 available? any plans for netflix to stream season 4?
> 
> same question with Mad Men, there are only 4 seasons of mad men... i think they just aired season 6?


You can purchase episodes of season 4 on amazon to stream to your tivo. I did this for the first three episodes because I just I couldn't wait to find out what happened. Now I am just recording them from AMC or get them from Netflix on July 25 - that's when I heard season four would be available for streaming.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Finished Season 2 last night (Breaking Bad). It's a good show. Season 3 all queued up and waiting for me. I pretty much watch 2-3 episodes a day.

I really love not finding out about shows until they have had a good run. It's fun not having to wait weeks and months between episodes!


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Rumors are that S4 will be streaming on Netflix this weekend. Saw that somewhere. Of course, if you taken my advice earlier, AMC has been re-airing the entire series for the last month or so, and started with S4 again yesterday.


We finished watching Season 3 so I could be ready to watch Season 4 this weekend. Tried finding it and Dish has gotten rid of AMC!! :down:


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

so, the answer is July 25 for BB on netflix... awesome... i have dish as well...so no amc, and i'd rather not pay for since i'm paying for netflix.

any word on mad men?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> so, the answer is July 25 for BB on netflix... awesome... i have dish as well...so no amc, and i'd rather not pay for since i'm paying for netflix.
> 
> any word on mad men?


I am pretty sure Breaking Bad S4 begins on 7/15.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> I am pretty sure Breaking Bad S4 begins on 7/15.


Season 5 begins on 7/15 on AMC. The post was about season 4 on Netflix.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey I'm new here and I watch a ton of shows


I haven't gotten around to mad men but I do love breaking bad.

Of course I'm a little biased but breaking bad is just badass. It's a great show and from what I've heard, people choose to watch BB over MM


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> Hey I'm new here and I watch a ton of shows
> 
> I haven't gotten around to mad men but I do love breaking bad.
> 
> Of course I'm a little biased but breaking bad is just badass. It's a great show and from what I've heard, people choose to watch BB over MM


Welcome!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I love the lawyer in BB. Just a great character!


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

betts4 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks mate, I guess I should set up my avatar and all that while I have the chance.

Also, I have to look for the "Welcome" thread because I'd love to introduce myself.

I believe this is purely a TIVO discussion forum but I've noticed some interesting threads around that I might be interested in


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> Thanks mate, I guess I should set up my avatar and all that while I have the chance.
> 
> Also, I have to look for the "Welcome" thread because I'd love to introduce myself.
> 
> I believe this is purely a TIVO discussion forum but I've noticed some interesting threads around that I might be interested in


I don't think even 5% of the discussions here are about Tivo. This forum has evolved way beyond that. Welcome to TCF :up:


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> I believe this is purely a TIVO discussion forum but I've noticed some interesting threads around that I might be interested in


This particular forum ("Now Playing") is only about TV shows; it's not for discussion of TiVo specifically. There are other forums on TCF for that.

Lots of people in this forum have DVRs other than TiVo, and a few probably don't have any DVR at all. And of those _with_ DVRs many are watching live or almost live anyway.

So, you know... welcome, regardless of your hardware!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Feel free to jump in. I haven't had a TiVo for years, and as you can see, I participate quite a bit. Lots of fun discussion on many topics.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm getting very annoyed at the long conversations in Spanish with no translation. Yes, I get the general idea of what is being said, but it is extremely annoying nonetheless.

BB season 3, btw.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Anubys said:


> I'm getting very annoyed at the long conversations in Spanish with no translation. Yes, I get the general idea of what is being said, but it is extremely annoying nonetheless.
> 
> BB season 3, btw.


They're not that bad though. Aren't they short clips?


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Anubys said:


> I'm getting very annoyed at the long conversations in Spanish with no translation. Yes, I get the general idea of what is being said, but it is extremely annoying nonetheless.
> 
> BB season 3, btw.


I wonder if you turned closed captioning on would it display in english or spanish?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

We turned on subtitles during each of those scenes when watching the blurays. Helped immensely and made sense out of a lot of it.

I think in some scenes they do put in subtitles even with subtitles off. In others they don't. I don't really get it... and am thankful for the subtitle option on the blurays.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> They're not that bad though. Aren't they short clips?


no, it's not bad. I do get the general idea. I just find it very annoying for some reason. Almost as annoying as the jackets Jesse loves!

Halfway through season 3. I'll probably finish season 4 before next weekend. Then I'm back to catching up on Lost Girl. It's going to be a heck of a letdown.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Beryl said:


> It took about 5 episodes of BB for me to be hooked. I kept at it because although we all have different tastes, I knew there had to be something about the series for so many positive reviews.


Wife and I are on a vacation, and each night we watch one episode of BB, last night was S1E5 and we are getting hooked. Can't wait to get home and watch S2


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Just finished s3 and started s4 of BB. Wow. So good.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> Just finished s3 and started s4 of BB. Wow. So good.


You've still got the bulk of S4 ahead if you? :jealous:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Since I've fallen behind (Olympics) on my normal summer fare, I've put these two shows on the back burner. I will revisit probably around Christmas. I'm early in S2 on Mad Men, and finished S1 on Breaking Bad (got like 46 episodes on my DVR saved up)


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> You've still got the bulk of S4 ahead if you? :jealous:


Yeah, we just watched Ep 1 of S4 last night... It's good that we don't have to sit for a year with a cliff hanger...

S5 is the last season they're doing of BB, right?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Since I've fallen behind (Olympics) on my normal summer fare, I've put these two shows on the back burner. I will revisit probably around Christmas. I'm early in S2 on Mad Men, and finished S1 on Breaking Bad (got like 46 episodes on my DVR saved up)


This is like saying "I have a winning lottery ticket, but before I get around to claiming it I want to get through this backlog of mail that has piled up on the counter."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> Yeah, we just watched Ep 1 of S4 last night... It's good that we don't have to sit for a year with a cliff hanger...
> 
> S5 is the last season they're doing of BB, right?


Yes, S5 is the last, but it's not like any traditional "season" of TV. It's 16 total episodes, split into two groups of 8. And the two groups were not written and filmed at the same time, as some cable split seasons are. They're entirely separate. The production of the first 8 is complete, while the writing of the second 8 is just beginning. In other words, the final 8 episodes of the show won't air until next summer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

danterner said:


> This is like saying "I have a winning lottery ticket, but before I get around to claiming it I want to get through this backlog of mail that has piled up on the counter."


You're opinion, but I find 2 or 3 shows that I watch during the summer better than either of those 2. I would rather spend an hour watching Royal Pains or Burn Notice or The Newsroom than either of them. Not saying they aren't good shows, but neither is as good as you all make them out to be. That's my opinion which of course I'm entitled to.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> You're opinion, but I find 2 or 3 shows that I watch during the summer better than either of those 2. I would rather spend an hour watching Royal Pains or Burn Notice or The Newsroom than either of them. Not saying they aren't good shows, but neither is as good as you all make them out to be. *That's my opinion which of course I'm entitled to.*


Even if it's wrong.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Even if it's wrong.


Hahahaha


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> You're opinion, but I find 2 or 3 shows that I watch during the summer better than either of those 2. I would rather spend an hour watching Royal Pains or Burn Notice or The Newsroom than either of them. Not saying they aren't good shows, but neither is as good as you all make them out to be. That's my opinion which of course I'm entitled to.


I agree with you. It's your opinion, your time and your decision. You may watch one or the other of these shows and not enjoy them. They are not your "lottery ticket" as it were. I have a hard time following more than a few good drama/action/comedy shows at time. Breaking Bad, Suits, White Collar, Alphas, Warehouse 13 and Royal Pains are my focus this summer. Along with some throwaways like Project Runway and Top Chef that are watch while doing other stuff shows. It's all in what floats your boat, as it were.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I agree with you. It's your opinion, your time and your decision. You may watch one or the other of these shows and not enjoy them. They are not your "lottery ticket" as it were. I have a hard time following more than a few good drama/action/comedy shows at time. Breaking Bad, Suits, White Collar, Alphas, Warehouse 13 and Royal Pains are my focus this summer. Along with some throwaways like Project Runway and Top Chef that are watch while doing other stuff shows. It's all in what floats your boat, as it were.


Hahahaha, I forgot about Suits and White Collar, which I'd rather watch than either of those. Plus the wife / kids have no interest in BB or MM, and we like to watch our shows together. When my DVR is clear again, I'll probably watch a few more episodes of those two along with the 40 or 50 movies I have saved up.

I think I need about 2 weeks to do nothing but watch TV


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I think I need about 2 weeks to do nothing but watch TV


Yeah. I think a lot of us do. :up:


----------

